# BEST damn cd burning software



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

Well I am not gonna waste anybody's time now.

The only programm I will recommend to any one who has a Cd writer is NERO BURNING ROM,this product is excellent

this time I can confidently say PROVE ME WRONG.


----------



## MikeV (Jul 1, 1999)

1. I agree...
2. I like the WWF references. I don't care if it's fake, I like it too!


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Well I'll tell ya what ! never used nero, adaptec, or any other cd burning software except the Ce Quadrat "Just Burn" that came with my system, BUT, I have helped several people who have had these programs figure out how to use them and understand them, I have seen several post complaining of just burn, but it has been flawless for me, easy to burn data or music(any format) and makes the labels as you go. I think with all the different systems and programs out there, you need to use what works, as we all don't think alike, makes sence that we use our programs as we understand them, guess my point is , use what works for you!!...Rhett

[Edited by rhettman5 on 05-03-2001 at 11:14 PM]


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

If everyone remembered that advice we could save a lot of unnecessary argument over what is best.

Bob


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

u guys are right,

what works for u is the best so now can i say

NERO IS THE BEST (FOR ME) AND THAT'S THE BOTTOMLINE COZ STONECOLD SAID SO 

( ha ha ha ha ha )


----------



## GreenIs (Feb 17, 2001)

Just for the hell of arguement , and even though what Rhett guy said about there is no best but what's best for you, is right, I couldn't help but say LG is THE BEST. lol 

Cheeky,
GreenIs


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

which software from LG r u talking about dude ?


----------



## GreenIs (Feb 17, 2001)

LG packages their hardware with the Adaptec Easy CD Creator 4.
It's quick to load, easy to use, and for the people new to burning, it has an Agent to give you step by step how to's.


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

But now Adaptec Easy CD Creator 5 IS THE LATEST version ..


----------



## TimD (Mar 21, 2001)

i use nero 5.5 now, it works great, by far the best burner program i've used.

my comp came with just!burn on it, but a lot of the mp3's i download won't burn on it, they just have a red mark beside them. and the other day i was burning a cd, and the computer froze, and i had to reboot the computer, and pull the disk out before the computer would boot properly again.

after i installed nero, and tried to burn that one of the songs on the disk that froze up on me, nero told me that file was damaged, and wouldn't burn properly.

just my experience with justburn though, glad to hear it works great for you.


----------



## matt_and_toni (Jun 16, 2001)

i agree it is a good program except for the lost streaming problem i seem to get.any ideas on how to fix any help would be appreciated thanks matt


----------



## The Real Yoda (Jun 25, 2001)

Well I would recommend WinCD IT does all I want.

Makes Backups OF

Data CD's
Music CDS
CD Cases

* And It also allows you to create bootable CD's (Very useful when creating Standard Build CD's)

* It also has the ability to transfer mp3 files (and other audio formats) into CD audio tracks

* Also has error checking (if your source CD is slightly donald WIN CD Will do its best to correct the error (it won't quit the cd recording altogether like some applications))


----------

